# Somatic Experiencing



## serfffd (Aug 30, 2010)

Has anyone here tried Somatic Experiencing ? I'ts a kind of trauma therapy witch seem very promising .

My DP and anxiety came after a traumatic experience so it might be helpful for me .


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

serfffd said:


> Has anyone here tried Somatic Experiencing ? I'ts a kind of trauma therapy witch seem very promising .
> 
> My DP and anxiety came after a traumatic experience so it might be helpful for me .


yeah I have tried it, for one off PtSD I think it could help, unfortunately or fortunately I dont have a one off PTSD so it didn't work for me, I generally think the theory is good though


----------



## serfffd (Aug 30, 2010)

Pablo said:


> yeah I have tried it, for one off PtSD I think it could help, unfortunately or fortunately I dont have a one off PTSD so it didn't work for me, I generally think the theory is good though


Yeah i been thinkin about that , do you have to have these flashbacks to have PTSD ? 
I don't have them but i'm pretty sure my DP and anxitety came from that traumatic event .


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

serfffd said:


> Yeah i been thinkin about that , do you have to have these flashbacks to have PTSD ?
> I don't have them but i'm pretty sure my DP and anxitety came from that traumatic event .


I think there is a scale of trauma symptoms with flashbacks being the most severe, you could have all sorts of other symptoms without flashbacks like irritability or just spacyness as a result of some overwhelming experience I think. My view is that these sorts of symptoms are quite common in the general public without many people even realising it could be a sort of traumatic reaction.


----------



## serfffd (Aug 30, 2010)

Pablo said:


> I think there is a scale of trauma symptoms with flashbacks being the most severe, you could have all sorts of other symptoms without flashbacks like irritability or just spacyness as a result of some overwhelming experience I think. My view is that these sorts of symptoms are quite common in the general public without many people even realising it could be a sort of traumatic reaction.


So you think I should try it out ? I really hope it could work for me .


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

serfffd said:


> So you think I should try it out ? I really hope it could work for me .


There is no harm in trying with this sort of therapy, EMDR is also quite good for PTSD type problems. Unfortunately these didn't work for me but I see how they could help with some probelms


----------

